# RCS "Simplon" ESC and Diesel sound boards



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony at RCS tells me he is ready to ship his new Simplon Electronic Speed Control.
The RCS SIMPLON Rx/ESC is a combined DSM2/DSMX 2.4 GHz Rx & 3 AMP ESC in a small package that fits easily into small locos.
6 volts -> 18 volts (45 watts max = 3 amps at 15 volts)
Super small size = 38 mm x 18 mm x 10/15mm suits most small to medium locos.
Ideal for Thomas the tank engine & friends. Perfect for Bachmann "annies" & all 2 x axle locos.
Full details here:
https://www.rcs-rc.com/pages/SIMPLON-Rx/ESC

He also has a Diesel sound board now available. I use his steam sounds in my live steamers as whistles don't scale well! With a diesel you hardly need any sound except a horn!
https://www.rcs-rc.com/pages/sound


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

To be clear, the "diesel sounds" are a horn only, right? No motor, air, etc?

Likewise the steam is a whistle only. Not sure I would use the term "sound board", since most people would assume something like all other sound boards, motor sounds, air compressor, etc.

Maybe say he has add on whistle or horn only. Agree nice for live steam. Kind of weird for battery/track power electric diesels.

Greg


----------

